# Problema al pasar un circuito a LAYOUT ORCAD 10.3



## guspulido (May 9, 2008)

Hola como os digo, me un error el LAYOUT de Orcad al pasar un circuito de capture, tras haber hecho todo para crear el Netlist, los pasos que me dijeron son Annotate(por defecto) DRC(marcar Create DRCmarker) y Create Netlist(marcar Run ECO to Layout y milimeters). Pues al hacer New en Layout, yo elijo mi plantilla de tecnologia .tch, luego el NetList creado anteriormente, y la salida por defecto. Entonces Ejecuto AUTOECO, y me llega el error:


----------



## luismc (May 9, 2008)

Suena como si no encontrase el fichero MAX.

Cuidado con los símbolos extraños para el inglés, acentos, letra eñe y demás, en los nombres de ficheros o carpetas que contengan la ruta completa del fichero.

Si has creado el esquema con el Capture no tienes que hacer nada para crear la Netlist, esta se va creando al mismo tiempo que vas dibujando el esquema.

Tampoco creo que haya que hacer un annotate, pues la asignación de referencias a los componentes es automática por defecto en el Capture.

   buuuufffff. ¿En milímetros? eso no da más que problemas !   
Para Layout, te aconsejo fehacientemente utilizar sistema inglés (imperial). 

Suerte.


----------



## guspulido (May 10, 2008)

Muchas gracias Luismc, era una "ñ" que habia en la ruta, cuando he leido tu mensaje me he acordado que la carpeta almacen de todos mis circuitos se llama "diseño de circuitos", que es el nombre de la asignatura donde estoy aprendiendo a utilizar el Orcad. Asi que tendre que cambiarla el nombre para evitar que me vuelva a pasar, y perder una tarde con el error.


----------

